# 01 e4od build



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

01 e4od on my new diesel. About 178...,on tbe odo. Unknown history. Trying to do this on a budget. But what's a good starting place to make this a good trans that I don't have to worry about while plowing. And fyi this is my first auto plow trk in about 8 years. The company has gm so I have a good idea of them but not in the ford relm. Remember not looking for massively expensive. In the back of my head is always the stick conversion


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

97 was the last year for the e4od. your 01 likely has a 4R100. similiar transmissions, but differences definetly exist.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. So any hints or tips?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

i dont know the 4r100 trans, but a good tip before talking to anyone about how to beef up a trans is to first know which one you got.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

It's my first auto trans since 98. And my first ford auto ever. Lighten up Francis


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

thats cool, i'm just saying ford did not use the e4od in 2001. i could have let you go on thinking it was the e4od, but instead i pointed out a simple error that would have otherwise caused you a bunch of headaches - then you go and get your panties in a bunch because of it. go figure.

we all make mistakes - don't loose any sleep over it champ.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

You sure its not a column shift?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1818389 said:


> You sure its not a column shift?


Yes actually it is. Still getting used to only 2 pedals


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Well ur off to a good start....lol


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1818389 said:


> You sure its not a column shift?


this was actually pretty funny, but i think the joke was missed.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No not really. I got it


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Beetlejuice


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Put a trans temp gauge in it, preferably not in the pan as that stays cooler. I put them in the hot line out to the oil cooler. That way you know how hot it really is. Heat kills them. Other than that I can not help with a Ford.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

the 4R100 and the E4OD are basically the same trans, just minor differences. 
the 4R100 is a good trans that will last damn near forever as long as it is maintained. 
fluid and filter change every 30-35k miles, a good cooler, and keep an eye on the trans temp and it will last forever.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. No shift kit? No converter? None of that jazz?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Upgrade the oil cooler, do a shift kit, toss in a better torque converter if you want to go that far. She'll handle plenty of power and work with that for a long time. If it's on the way out there are some solid rebuild kits out there and companies like BTS who basically make a trans that will be warrantied for life and handle 1000hp.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I wouldn't add a shift kit and convertor on a 176k mile trans. If it goes out next week after putting shift kit in you'll need another convertor


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

That's half my delima. Not knowing.history and not wanting to dump a ton of money into it.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Only thing I have run into with 4r100's is the valves sticking. There is a rebuild kit or have a tranny shop rebuild them for you, not too expensive. Most of the diesels with the 4r100 require Mercon V fluid. I got 198k on my 4r100, rebuilt valve bodies right around 190k. Still going strong and truck is only used for plowing, towing or hauling.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Thx kimber. Like I Saud only been around gms and there reverse bands braking all the time


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

What does the fluid look like?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Reddish brown.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Id just have shop flush it and run it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

dieselss;1818514 said:


> Reddish brown.


What does it taste like?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Metallic......acquired taste.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Whiffyspark;1818490 said:


> I wouldn't add a shift kit and convertor on a 176k mile trans. If it goes out next week after putting shift kit in you'll need another convertor


Torque converter as I said would be the last thing I'd consider and really depends on the condition of the current trans- if its holding fine then yes a new torque converter would help as well. Higher mileage means you don't want much slippage due to reduced clutch materials on the clutch packs. The shift kit will reduce shifting time reducing heat and increasing pressure on the packs to reduce slippage/heat as well.



kimber750;1818497 said:


> Only thing I have run into with 4r100's is the valves sticking. There is a rebuild kit or have a tranny shop rebuild them for you, not too expensive. Most of the diesels with the 4r100 require Mercon V fluid. I got 198k on my 4r100, rebuilt valve bodies right around 190k. Still going strong and truck is only used for plowing, towing or hauling.


The 2001's did have a Diode problem, but I'm assuming by now its possibly been repaired depending on the mileage of his truck. Mine has 191k on it, its tuned and has a shift kit I put in at the 186k mark. Trans never gets above 180* anymore even on the hottest days while pulling my old 5th wheel.


----------

